# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  هواتف Galaxy S7 تتلقى تحديث Oreo في كوريا، وGalaxy Note 8 يحصل تحديث مايو الآمني

## mohamed73

شركة سامسونج تواصل إصدار تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتفين Galaxy S7 و  Galaxy S7 Edge في المزيد من المناطق، وكوريا الجنوبية هي أحدث بلد يحصل  فيها الهاتفين على هذا التحديث.كما تعلمون على الأرجح، فقد إضطرت شركة سامسونج لإيقاف تحديث الأندرويد  8.0 Oreo للهاتفين Galaxy S7 و Galaxy S7 Edge بعدما تم رصد بعض المشاكل في  التحديث، ولكن عادت الشركة الكورية الجنوبية لإستئناف التحديث من جديد  بعدما قامت بإصلاح كافة المشاكل. وفي نفس الوقت، قامت شركة سامسونج اليوم بإصدار التحديث الأمني لشهر  مايو للهاتف Galaxy Note 8، وهذا التحديث يحمل البنية رقم N950U1UES4CRE1،  ويجلب معه الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر مايو. وكما جرت العادة دائمًا، فهذا  التحديث متوفر حاليا في بعض المناطق، وبالتالي يتعين على المستخدمين في  المناطق الأخرى الإنتظار لبعض الوقت قبل أن يصل هذا التحديث إلى أجهزتهم. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*متابعه ممتازه يا ريس
+++++++*

----------

